
Airbnb Has Banned House Parties Indefinitely - bdcravens
https://www.cntraveler.com/story/airbnb-has-banned-house-parties-indefinitely
======
db48x
It doesn't make any sense to apply a single health policy worldwide. Local
circumstances affect the balance of risk, and it should be up to individual
decision making to assess those risks.

~~~
just-juan-post
Sorry friend but you didn't think correctly, downvotes for you!

I'm sure that all of these pro-lockdown pro-authoritarian folks wouldn't mind
if we banned alcohol in the name of safety, would they? I mean that's what
this is all about - the safety of others and alcohol has by far and away
created more pain than the virus ever will.

Will your downvoters take up the anti-alcohol crusade in the name of safety?
Or are they simply afraid of the virus?

Their actions will be our answers.

~~~
db48x
Oh no, my number of imaginary internet points went down!!!!1

There are a indeed a lot of things we could ban in the name of safety. Cars,
travel of all sorts, power tools, candles, sports, anything more competitive
than checkers. We wouldn't be left with much, I reckon.

